# 811 dropping only OTA 10-1 & 10-2 ????



## OldAnalogGuy (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello all....

Have had an 811 since last october. No problems with any OTA locals.

Two weeks ago CBS 10-1 and 10-2 are marginal. Signal level is 72%. They lock and they drop in 2 seconds. All other OTA digitals come in fine.

Called local CBS and they said no problems on their end...must be weather......

Hooked up a CM 8228 on a rotator. 10-1 & 2 now are at 90% signal but still drop in a few seconds and try to re-establish over and over. All the others are fine.

Hooked up a dusty LG 4200A and 10-1 and 10-2 are solid.

How can this 811 not lock on just one OTA Digital?

Am I missing something here?

Going to call Dish Network tomorrow, but thought I'd confer with the experts here before I did.

Thank you, my friends.

-dave-
Medford, Oregon


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

hello OldAnalogGuy and welcome to the forum. There are lots of reasons why the signals have worsened. Did you delete and re-add the digital channels? I know that my 811 ATSC tuner is not nearly as good as my Panasonic ATSC tuner. You might just have moisture in one of your connectors from the antenna - cable - splitter - or other device connected from the antenna to the receiver.


----------



## OldAnalogGuy (Feb 3, 2006)

Many thanks for the quick reply, boylehome.

Yes, I have deleted and added these two digital channels a half-dozen times with the same result. 90% signal but no capture....Hummmm.

Same results with different antennas. Two discrete antenna systems with two discrete RG-6 feeds (new coax).

The other OTA channels capture at 78% and lock solid.

Thought of multipath and rotated the big bow-tie a degree at a time in both directions with no joy....

Have been in electronics for years (old technology!) and have never encountered a problem as this. I hate to call DN and to have another 811 sent out and experience the same problem.....lowering their bottom-line and rasing our rates, yes?

The LG4200A is solid on these channels, but so was the 811 for four months......

....Maybe I'll have a little Mt. Gay Rum and ponder it for awhile...

Thank you, my friend for your kindness and help.

-dave-
Medford, Oregon


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

OldAnalogGuy said:


> Hello all....
> 
> Have had an 811 since last october. No problems with any OTA locals.
> 
> ...


This same thing has happened to me with the same channels!! Oh by the way WELCOME


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

OldAnalogGuy said:


> Many thanks for the quick reply, boylehome.
> 
> Yes, I have deleted and added these two digital channels a half-dozen times with the same result. 90% signal but no capture....Hummmm.
> 
> ...


After the last software update is when it all started for me.


----------



## OldAnalogGuy (Feb 3, 2006)

BlackHitachi said:


> After the last software update is when it all started for me.


*OMG, BH*, I think that's when this problem started!

How bizarre, yes?

If it was ABC or NBC, I would overlook it. But the sports on CBS are like blood-to-a-vampire to me....

When I call them tomorrow, is there a new receiver I should ask for to replace this 811? Don't need a record device, just HD.

Great Scott.....how could they not recover from a bogus software upgrade in two months? Perhaps this is just too obscure for them to find, or bother with....(?)

Anyway, my deepest thanks for taking the time to share your findings with me. At least I feel a little better knowing it probably isn't a cockpit error....

-dave-
Medford, Oregon


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

OldAnalogGuy said:


> *OMG, BH*, I think that's when this problem started!
> 
> How bizarre, yes?
> 
> ...


Yea i hear ya with the sports on CBS. Please do call dish when i did the acted so shocked like this has never happend. Then told me it was Cbs but i have a 942 and voom box that work so its the 811.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Whenever I have seen a sudden loss of channel and all the other channels seem it usually is some change in the PSIP stuff.

You might want to check http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=45 and see if there are any other reports both 811 related or other tuner related for you r call signal. Usually if someone in the PSIP is not right, it hits multiple receivers. Some get are more strick than others.

We have seen changes in the PSIP effect Sony and 811, LG and 811, etc.

This is one possibility. Other could be multipath. The 811 is more sensitive to multi-pathing that other tuners.

It could be the update, but so far it seems only to be effect you and BH from what I have seen.


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

OldAnalogGuy said:


> *OMG, BH*, I think that's when this problem started!
> 
> How bizarre, yes?
> 
> ...


It HAS the signal. It just won't display it. I believe this is a new bug related to the signal strength meter in the dialog box.

Just hit channel down, channel up and you should relock and display the channels.

This is happening frequently to me and it started with 3.34 software.


----------



## OldAnalogGuy (Feb 3, 2006)

*Thank you Mr. Barry and Mr. AcuraCL*.

Mr. Barry, I checked the Medford forum and it appears as if only Mr. BlackHitachi and myself are affected. As 10-1 is CBS sports, it would sure seem like more would complain. But there are a lot of variables to the equation, yes?

However being able to lock 10-1 & 10-2 with the LG4200A is giving me a hint. Shouldn't the PSIP stuff that is received affect both boxes equally? Can't I just change the fuse and make it better? :nono2: LOL

Mr. BH......

I have tried the ch up and ch down when it won't lock, but no joy.

You're right though, The signal is there, without pixalation, but the box is just hesitant to release it solidly.

I guess one cannot revert back to a previous version of the software like with a computer, no?

I think overall the 811 is a good box, but I am just a simple man and don't need too much-----I just want it to work as it should.

Guess I'll be forced to swap for a different box if it is the software that is buggy....Or wait for the 3.35 update... 

I want to thank you all for your help. Being an old analog guy, I never would have thought of software or PSIP. At least now I feel confident that I'm not contributing to my problem.

-dave-
Medford, Oregon


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

Sorry Dave. It sounded like the exact same problem I was having.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## OldAnalogGuy (Feb 3, 2006)

AcuraCL said:


> Sorry Dave. It sounded like the exact same problem I was having.
> 
> Best of luck to you.


Thank you, my friend.

-dave-
Medford, Oregon


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

OldAnalogGuy said:


> *Thank you Mr. Barry and Mr. AcuraCL*.
> However being able to lock 10-1 & 10-2 with the LG4200A is giving me a hint. Shouldn't the PSIP stuff that is received affect both boxes equally? Can't I just change the fuse and make it better? :nono2: LOL
> 
> -dave-
> Medford, Oregon


Dave,

Call me Ron.  And to answer your question. PSIP changes have been shown to effect certain boxes. This happened a lot last February and I have seen cases off it throughout the year. It effects one box and not the other next to it. I am not saying it is the case but if the CBS signal is coming from the same direction and the same location as other channels you are getting I would think more of a PSIP stream change effecting the 811 than multipathing.

I do find it strange only two people are seeing this. Question is anyone in your area with an 811 getting the signal. Usually when something like this happens you see more reports around the net of the issue.

Since it seems to be related to the recent update, I also would not rule that out. How confident are you and BH that this occurred right after the update?


----------



## OldAnalogGuy (Feb 3, 2006)

Posted by Mr. Barry:

*"How confident are you and BH that this occurred right after the update?"*

Well, Ron, My memory (getting poorer) tells me that it happened about four to six (4-6) weeks ago. Could have been longer, perhaps. I always look at CBS for the football playoff games and it seems like I couldn't get them in early January....Maybe late December.

Was that close to the 3.34 update?

Cannot vouch for others not getting the sig in this area....we are somewhat isolated and no one in the immediate area has DN.

All I know is that the sig locks on the LG4200A (?!) 

Do you think perhaps a short connection with 220VAC might straighten this box out? LOL :eek2:

Again, thank you for your time and expertise.....It is greatly appreciated.

-dave-
Medford, Oregon


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

OldAnalogGuy said:


> *Thank you Mr. Barry and Mr. AcuraCL*.
> 
> Mr. Barry, I checked the Medford forum and it appears as if only Mr. BlackHitachi and myself are affected. As 10-1 is CBS sports, it would sure seem like more would complain. But there are a lot of variables to the equation, yes?
> 
> ...


Yea i am sure its not the PSIP i have talked with KTVL many times they did not change anything they are going to add 5.1 but thats it. I now for sure it was right after the software update. Also being that Medford has 144,000 people and a handfull into HD and in this forum thats why not alot of complaints also more are with D* it seem easier to get waivers for some.


----------



## OldAnalogGuy (Feb 3, 2006)

Posted by Mr. BH:
*"Yea i am sure its not the PSIP i have talked with KTVL many times they did not change anything they are going to add 5.1 but thats it. I now for sure it was right after the software update. Also being that Medford has 144,000 people and a handfull into HD and in this forum thats why not alot of complaints also more are with D* it seem easier to get waivers for some."*

You're right, I just talked to the engineer at KTVL and he assures me the PSIP hasn't changed. They installed a new antenna on Mt. Ashland last fall and that helped a bit with the signal levels......

Correct again, Mr. BH about the reports here concerning Medford, Oregon. We're just too small and only a few of us (maybe just you and I?) equipted to view OTA HD.

There is a guy with a DN dish about 1/4 mile away that I could ask, but we suspect he is an axe-murderer, so no one comes close to the house...even on Halloween..... :eek2:

Guess I'll have another Mt. Gay Rum and let this ride for awhile.....The SB is on ABC, so I guess I can live without CBS digital for now.....

Best Regards, my friend,

-dave-
Medford, Oregon


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

OldAnalogGuy said:


> Posted by Mr. BH:
> *"Yea i am sure its not the PSIP i have talked with KTVL many times they did not change anything they are going to add 5.1 but thats it. I now for sure it was right after the software update. Also being that Medford has 144,000 people and a handfull into HD and in this forum thats why not alot of complaints also more are with D* it seem easier to get waivers for some."*
> 
> You're right, I just talked to the engineer at KTVL and he assures me the PSIP hasn't changed. They installed a new antenna on Mt. Ashland last fall and that helped a bit with the signal levels......
> ...


MMM that RUM sounds GOOOOOOD!!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

OldAnalogGuy said:


> There is a guy with a DN dish about 1/4 mile away that I could ask, but we suspect he is an axe-murderer, so no one comes close to the house...even on Halloween..... :eek2:


I hope your not talking about my Son-in-Law. 



BlackHitachi said:


> MMM that RUM sounds GOOOOOOD!!


Yes it does, so have OldAnalogGuy sip it slow because it is gonna take me 2.5 hours to get to Medford. :lol:


----------



## OldAnalogGuy (Feb 3, 2006)

LMAO! You guys are too funny! :lol: :lol: 

Yes, BH and Boylehome, the Mt. Gay is wonderful stuff. 

Sorry you both were not here to enjoy it with me....

Just finished the last of it tonight...sigh...Will have to make another trip to Barbados soon.....

Funny you should mention about your Son-in-law, Boylehome.....Actually it crossed my mind that it could be BH, but he sounds like too nice of a person.  

(You know I'm kidding you BH!) :lol: 

Boylehome, seems like I saw that you were in Redding. Used to fish up on Hat Creek and the Pit River many years ago. Went back through Redding a couple of years ago and it looked like a metropolis! Great Scott! Sure a lot of people that love the heat, yes? Nice place, though.

Going to play a little Unreal Tournament '04 and snuff a few of those axe-murderers while the wife brushes the dog...

Have a wonderful weekend, my friends.

-dave-
Medford, Oregon


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

OldAnalogGuy said:


> LMAO! You guys are too funny! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yes, BH and Boylehome, the Mt. Gay is wonderful stuff.
> 
> ...


LMAO  I never use an AXE!!


----------



## OldAnalogGuy (Feb 3, 2006)

*BH, you're too funny!*

I wouldn't do the axe thing, either. Or the chainsaw. But a reciprocating drill might do the trick, yes?

......"Why did you stab your husband 56 times?"

"Because I couldn't shut off the electric carving knife".....

Got bad news from my mechanic today...he said:

"I couldn't repair your brakes, so I made your horn louder."

My deepest apologies Mr. Barry, I won't continue this OT stuff, but you have such an engaging membership, it is so hard to resist.

Thank you for your tolerance.

As usual.....my best to you all. 

-dave-
Medford, Oregon


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I understand... Ok.. Now lets keep on subject.


----------

